# Lord Jesus Christ, Son of God, have mercy on me, a sinner.



## MJ2006

Greetings!

I was wondering if anyone can verify my translation as correct.

I'm trying to translate the following:

Lord Jesus Christ, Son of God, have mercy on me, a sinner.

What I've come up with is:

אלוהים ישו ישו הנוצרי, ילד של אלוהים, בעל רחמים עלי, חוטא.

Any help anyone can provide would be great. 

Thanks so much!!!!

MJ


----------



## Nunty

Welcome to the forum!

I am a nun who prays this prayer frequently in Hebrew. The version I use is:
 ישוע המשיח, בן האלהים, רחם עלי, חוטא(ת). 
Some people use this slightly different version, which is more rhythmic, making it easier to time the aspiration with one's breathing:
אדון ישוע, משיח בן אלוהים, רחם עלי, אני חוטא.
It is important to note that Hebrew-speaking Christians say ישוע and not ישו, which some of us feel has derogatory undertones.


----------



## MJ2006

Thanks for the welcome!

I've been using this prayer for about 2-3 months now on a daily basis...during anytime I get free to myself...even during menial tasks like mowing or housework etc...It's literally invigorated me to do more!

Can you tell me the difference between your 1st and 2nd example; As far as the english translation goes?

Also...I'm not familiar with the (ת) at the end of the 1st one?

Thanks again so much...this is a great help to me!

1st: ישוע המשיח, בן האלהים, רחם עלי, חוטא(ת). 
2nd: אדון ישוע, משיח בן אלוהים, רחם עלי, אני חוטא.


----------



## amikama

MJ2006 said:
			
		

> Also...I'm not familiar with the (ת) at the end of the 1st one?


This means that חוטא is for male speaking and חוטאת for female speaking.



			
				Nun-Translator said:
			
		

> ישוע המשיח, בן האלהים, רחם עלי, חוטא(ת).


In my humble opinion, it's better to say "רחם עליי, *ה*חוטא" (with the definite article, because you're referring to yourself).


----------



## Nunty

amikama said:
			
		

> In my humble opinion, it's better to say "רחם עליי, *ה*חוטא" (with the definite article, because you're referring to yourself).


 Yes, that is a good point, Amikama; you're right. I left out the definite article because the sense, I feel, is "I am a sinner among sinners". I chose this translation to make the prayer less individual and egotistic, more collective. It's just a personal version. My poor attempt at poetry. (I have, alas, a mathematical mind.)


----------



## gchoy

Greetings @amikama  Referring to your discussion with @Nunty above, would this below be an accurate and grammatically correct Hebrew version of the Jesus Prayer (for a male speaker)? Many grateful thanks for your expert opinion!
.אדון ישוע המשיח, בן אלוהים, רחם עלי, החוטא


----------



## amikama

I wouldn't argue with Nunty  I'm not Christian, not even religious, so I'm not an "expert"... Anyway, her version is good. The choice between חוטא and החוטא is up to you.


----------



## gchoy

amikama said:


> I wouldn't argue with Nunty  I'm not Christian, not even religious, so I'm not an "expert"... Anyway, her version is good. The choice between חוטא and החוטא is up to you.


Many thanks @amikama for the quick reply. Since I don't know the Hebrew language at all, how does the prayer I quoted translate exactly? And is it punctuated or grammatically correct? Thank you very much again.


----------



## amikama

The translation is the same as in the thread title, except that yours says "the sinner" instead of "a sinner". Its punctuation and grammar are correct.


----------



## gchoy

amikama said:


> The translation is the same as in the thread title, except that yours says "the sinner" instead of "a sinner". Its punctuation and grammar are correct.


Thank you so very much @amikama


----------

